# New fun project!!!!



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I was at the art store the other day and saw these tiny little canvases and suddenly a light bulb went off in my head. This year for Christmas I am going to do little paintings for my friends at the barn with these 3 x 3 canvases and make them into ornaments they can hang from their tree. It's a bit challenging drawing on such a small surface, but so far I have knocked 2 out. 

I really want to advertise these for next year and do custom ornaments for a little extra spending money. Heck, if anybody wants one this year PM me!!!

What would ya'll be willing to pay for one of these little paintings? 

Here are the 2 I have done so far. The flash on my camera destroyed the color in the painting to the right and made it look much more porous than the actual painting. I'll post the others as I finish them...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Adorable! How much would you charge? It would be such a great gift for my grandmother- I could get one of her favorite broodmare (RIP) Or my grandfather, with his favorite saddle bred (RIP)


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinking about selling these for $25 plus shipping, which would only be about $2 standard mail ($10 UPS with tracking number). Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Liz Norris said:


> I was thinking about selling these for $25 plus shipping, which would only be about $2 standard mail ($10 UPS with tracking number). Does that sound reasonable?


 
Eh, you know what...because this is a new thing for me, how about $15 plus shipping? I may charge $25 next year.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Ohh, those are awesome!! I will have to order one. Amazing! Great idea, Liz!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

yay, I am so glad there is interest. This is a lot of fun! I am going to the art store tonight and buy a bunch of canvases so I can get started on the ornaments that people have already requested. I am also going to buy a few small paint brushes so I can do finer details.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Great deal! I will be PM'ing you soon!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I am on a role today! I just whipped out 2 more after I posted the last 2. I actually try to work on 2 paintings at the same time, preferably with similar colors. As one is drying, I can work on the other with paint already mixed so I don't waste paint. By the time I have put the 1st coat on the second painting, the 1st coat has dried on the first painting and I can get going on the next coat. 

Anyway, here is a corgi (my trainer had her put down very recently) and a boston terrier (for the assistant trainer). It's my first time drawing either breed (well, I did draw a Boston terrier's butt once (don't ask), but never the face.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice. I love the horse ones. Maybe next Xmas I'll have to order one.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

OOh! I think I will have to order one! (Or 3!! jk, lol!) They are amazing!
Do you think you would be able to draw/paint a white horse? Or would that be to difficult?


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I can definately do a white horse!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wootness! (Now I just have to find a good pic...)


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay Liz! I can't wait to see my baby boy's!  thanks so much!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Yay Liz! I can't wait to see my baby boy's!  thanks so much!


 
I already did the rough sketch and am hoping to get started on the actual painting tonight. With luck I'l have it posted in he next couple days. I don't wanna brag, but I think this is pretty good for a first time attempt at a goat!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_I bet it'll be amazing!_

_Can't be much worse than that. lol.








_


----------

